# How to Setup a Roller style trailer



## snuffy47 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello

Have a 14' miro craft on a trailer with rollers

It has 4 keel rollers

2 rollers on each side at the rear of the trailer near transome

then it has 2 more rollers that are located forward of that to the side of the keel

The rollers are adjustable up and down and can have the angle changed


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 22, 2012)

Another Mirrocraft has emerged!


----------



## snuffy47 (Jul 22, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> Another Mirrocraft has emerged!



Your sig picture appears to have the same trailer type but it is hard to see for sure

When I got the boat the rollers were barely touching. I have some long trips and want to make sure they are setup right.



























Okay added some pics. Would really apprecate some help here. Currently I would say all the weight is on the keel rollers.

Also would it be best to coinverte this to a bunk style if so any suggestions


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm using bunks and it's no problem at all for loading and unloading, they are so lightweight that I just push or pull on the bow to load and and unload


----------



## snuffy47 (Jul 22, 2012)

Any help with setting up these rollers?

Thinking I should maybes put bunks on the trailer. Is there a post to help me with the location


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 22, 2012)

The same place you have the rollers on the back of the boat and up until the V starts you only need two bunks


----------



## snuffy47 (Jul 22, 2012)

If I was to keep the rollers any help on adjusting them?

This current configuration is it okay to use? I am have some problems with it that is why I am asking.

Will look around for some bunk hardware


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 23, 2012)

This is how my Jon boat is set currently which is fine but I am going to be adding PVC guides





Here is the perfect setup that I made for my SeaPro






The guides really keep the boat straight if you have them tuck into the side of the boat only a 1/2" away from the boat. Load the boat up and then if it isn't centered just back it down further into the water and the guides will get it perfectly straight within 1"

Also guides really help if you are loading in a river because you can pivot the boat on the PVC with no problem at all


----------



## snuffy47 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thnx for the pics

Think I will convert my trailer to bunks but keep the keel rollers also. Was reading the you should set boat up to share the load on the bunks and keel rollers.

Any thoughts on this plan

What did you makethe guides out of


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 23, 2012)

You buy the guides Pre made for like $80 from overtons, my next set of bunks are going to be ultimate bunk boards, I've heard a lot of good stuff from them


----------

